# Finally, My First Hatchling!!



## Tropical Torts (Apr 22, 2012)

After so many trials and long anticipation, my very first redfoot hatchling pipped on the 19th and was free of the egg shell yesterday. Incubated at 86.9 F, hatched 138 days after being layed. Here's the gorgeous little fellow.










In this pic you can see the egg right next to it has also pipped!!













Beautiful shell!





I am so excited and cant wait to update this with more hatchling pictures!


----------



## hlester22 (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats. Beautiful little tort


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 22, 2012)

All righty Mr. John ........... CONGRADS!.......
Sorta puts the wind in yer sails' ... dosn't it? 
JD~
PS ... I can see yer smile all the way out here on the West Coast!
once again ... nice job and beautiful looking RF......


----------



## coreyc (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats lookin good


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 22, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> All righty Mr. John ........... CONGRADS!.......
> Sorta puts the wind in yer sails' ... dosn't it?
> JD~
> PS ... I can see yer smile all the way out here on the West Coast!
> once again ... nice job and beautiful looking RF......



THANKS JD!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats.....


----------



## wellington (Apr 22, 2012)

CONGRATS . How exciting for you. We can't wait for undated pics either


----------



## Machin (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow that is Beautiful!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little one. Congrats. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful baby. Congrats proud Poppa.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I have been too busy for pics today but hopefully will have some up tomorrow!


----------



## cdmay (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice going jrcrist. Now I am waiting to see the hatchlings from 'Coral'.


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 23, 2012)

Grats!!!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations John !!!

Good show


----------



## bigred (Apr 23, 2012)

Very exciting


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations John. You must be sooooo excited!!!! I know I sure would be.


----------



## 1208jen (Apr 24, 2012)

So awesome!


----------



## Spurtacus (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations 

If only human birth was so cute


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 24, 2012)

cdmay said:


> Nice going jrcrist. Now I am waiting to see the hatchlings from 'Coral'.



I was just thinking the same thing! Cant wait to see those hatchlings!


----------



## turtlemann2 (Apr 25, 2012)

so much color right out of the egg! so cute!!!


----------

